# Looking for scary sounds of kids singing.



## Dr. Paul Bearer

I can't remember too well but didn't the original Amityville Horror theme have children's chanting? That might be an option, othe than that the memory is very thin, sorry.


----------



## buckles

*Check out this link/Post*

http://www.halloweenforum.com/halloween-music/81753-create-your-own-free-halloween-music-sound-effects.html

If you can't find it here you can't find it... You have to download the sound archives... I believe there is one of childern...


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk

I've been looking for the music from Amityville ll: the possession, that scene where the priest sees the Ghost of the murdered oldest sister Patricia I think stood in the doorway.


Update... just found it on youtube


----------



## savagehaunter

Talk the Hauntcast. He can make a recording for you on professional equipment. Thats his forte'


----------



## Eltis

Thank you all for your suggestions. Now I have some good ideas to research.


----------



## quakrspecl

Eltis said:


> Hey all,
> 
> One of our rooms this year will be a "clown nursery". I have been debating on what kind of background sound to have. From cheezy carnival music to children's jingles.
> 
> I then happened upon "The Gentlemen" MP3 from Hedstorm.net (index) This just sounded the creepiest of all.
> 
> I have an actor who will be in the clown room all night, so I'd like to find other similar sounds so that she has at least a bit more variety before she goes crazy from hearing this one tune 1,000 times (appropriately, she is going as a psychotic clown). Any suggestions?



Personally, I like the Risselty Rosselty song from Hitchcock's "The Birds", and have used it in my garage haunt.
Follow this link and scroll down about half-way to find a file named "risselty.wav":
THE PIT! ~ Alfred Hitchcock

q


----------



## Halloweiner

How about the jump rope chant from Nightmare On Elm Street. Kind of short though.

I have a sound effect on my Sounds page that is of a creepy little girl singing la la la la la la:

*Little Girl La La La...*


----------



## meltdown211

One of the best clips of kids I have ever found...absolutely freaky.

4shared.com - online file sharing and storage - download dead kids.mp3


----------



## Eltis

Awesome!!! I think out of all of these, something like Halloweiner suggested is the closest to what I am looking for (all of the suggestions have been wonderful though). I want a pleasantly creepy melody with a bit of a phantom kid voice feel.

Also, if you have any suggestions for just plain weird clown-related music please let me know!


----------



## Halloweiner

If you have Audacity or Goldwave you can make my LaLa file longer by splicing the file end to end several times.


----------



## Eltis

Cool. I will probably alternate a couple different tracks in this fashion. Still wish I had one or two more songs though. I really feel sorry for the girl that will be doing the clown room.


----------



## Dark lord

See if there is anything in my freeshare file in my twisted circus that might work for you , password for both folders - haunttunes
4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Twisted Circus

& a few in my creepy nursery,.......
4shared - free file sharing and storage - share folder - Creepy-Haunted nursery

Ya i think more than 1 sound or you will have a psycho clown at the end of the night !


----------



## Dark lord

Halloweiner said:


> If you have Audacity or Goldwave you can make my LaLa file longer by splicing the file end to end several times.


& maybe a little echo..........


----------



## twsted21

theres a cd for sale by gore-galore.com called playtime that has to do with children. it has the jack in the box music with kids screaming for their daddy. you can listen to a sample on their website. hope this helps.


----------



## Dinosaur1972

There's a lovely song called "Waltz of the Midwives" on Shinjuku Thief's album "The Witch Hammer". It's starts kinda nursery-ish waltz-y, then it scares the crap out of you and there's lots of laughing. It's pretty twisted.


----------



## Halloweiner

Here's something you might be able to use:

*Creepy ABC Song*


----------



## Eltis

Thank you everyone! I think the ones Dark Lord posted will round out the rest of what I was looking for perfectly. Thanks again!!!


----------



## Dark lord

We be just one big happy Adam's family !! 
Glad there was something in there for you to use, some of these were from members here, credit were credit due......... just filed them in appropriate theme folders for all.
Except melty........he's just one big happy cheese wheeler........ LOL but i give him lotsa credit no matter what anyone else says about him....


----------



## Goblin5

There is a group called '*Nooshi'* whose got a good Kids Halloween Album out that might be just what you are looking for. *Nooshi *is found on either Amazon or iTunes. The album is called 'Halloween Songs to Christmas Melodies'. LINK TO NOOSHI ON AMAZON


----------



## Halloweiner

I also have the "Halloween Songs To Tickle Your Funney Bone" that has some songs of kids singing. You'd have to scary them up a little some how. More cutesy than scary as is.


----------

